# Honey Comb



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

What is the going rate for selling packaged honey comb in your area. Never came across anyone in this area selling it. Only bottled honey. I have a few people asking about it and don't want to be way off in either direction.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never had a market for it here. Been a while but we charged $5.00 a pound. Cut that same comb into strips and put in a pint jar pour honey over it and we can't keep enough on hand at 8.00 a pint.

 Al


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm, interesting. May have to try that as well. 
Thanks Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We have lots of wood workers and natural health folks around who will buy it at 10.00 lb for wood finishin, candles and salves. My state of Va just started a new program that bee keepers can get a 2400.00 a year grant to grow and take care of their hives because we have so few doing it here. We are gonna do the paper work next week and see if we can qualify to grow our opperation. So with less options the prices go up. Good for us right now. lol


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Sure would be nice to get a grant like that here. 
The wax we will be using for candles, salves and lip balms. I might have confused you. I am talking about comb honey, not empty comb. Sorry about that. I should have worded it differently. Still new to all this lingo.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally Home said:


> Sure would be nice to get a grant like that here.
> The wax we will be using for candles, salves and lip balms. I might have confused you. I am talking about comb honey, not empty comb. Sorry about that. I should have worded it differently. Still new to all this lingo.


Just put it right in the jar with the honey. It makes a great snack and very good for you. The hone will sell for more too. But depending on the hive you are runnng, its best to just cut the caps off and save the comb. It makes for less work next year for the bees and they will make you more honey


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Let them build the comb right in the jar 


[YOUTUBE]d1s28Oyxd-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

I made a board like that. Haven't put it on a hive yet. Will be doing it as soon as the next hive is ready for another super. 
Was just wondering about the selling price of packaged comb honey since I've been asked about selling some. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

$6 for cut comb and $10 for a pint with comb in the jar. It always sells out pretty fast.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you. I have a guy that is willing to pay $15 for cut comb. Thought it was high. Don't want to get him mad if he finds out he offered way too much and I didn't say anything. That is why I'm doing some home work. Want to keep him coming back.


----------

